# forced resolutions [RESOLVED]



## baudmiksen (Jan 20, 2007)

i have my desktop set at 2048x1536 and i'm trying to run half life 2 and day of defeat source at the same resolution. i apply the necessary commands at the "set launch options" screen but it defaults to 640x480 when it starts up. i cant seem to get any game to run higher then 1600x1200 regardless of what i do, desktop has no problem with high resolutions though. any ideas what i'm doing wrong wrong?


----------



## Rebellion88 (Dec 15, 2006)

In steam i know you can force the game to play a certain way, on the game right click on properties then click set launch options:



If you have not recently changed your video settings and you are experiencing video and display problems, please ensure your video drivers and DirectX are updated before proceeding:
Troubleshooting Video Errors

http://support.steampowered.com/cgi-bin/steampowered.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=446
How do I set the autoconfig launch option?

The -autoconfig launch option will allow Steam to configure the game with the best settings for use on your machine.

1. Open Steam
2. Go to the "My Games" tab
3. Right-click the game which needs to be reconfigured
4. Select "Properties" from the menu
5. Click the "Set launch options..." button
6. Add -autoconfig at the end of the line, be sure to include a space before the "-" and anything before it.

How do I reset the video settings?

If the -autoconfig launch option does not resolve the issue, use the links below to reset the video settings to their defaults (low resolution, highest refresh rate) and launch a game:

*
GoldSrc-engine Games
o Counter-Strike
o Team Fortress Classic
o Day of Defeat
o Deathmatch Classic
o Opposing Force
o Ricochet
o Half-Life
o Condition Zero
o Half-Life: Blue Shift
*
Source-engine Games
o Half-Life 2
o Counter-Strike: Source
o Half-Life: Source
o Day of Defeat: Source
o Half-Life 2: Deathmatch
o Half-Life Deathmatch: Source
o Half-Life 2: Episode One
o SiN Episodes: Emergence

How do I force a working DirectX level and video mode?

If the game fails to load with the default settings, you will need to test for a working DirectX level and video mode.
Force a DirectX level

This process may help with some older video cards - some users report the game will run faster, as well:

1. Open Steam
2. Go to the "My Games" tab
3. Right-click the game which needs to be reconfigured
4. Select "Properties" from the menu
5. Click the "Set launch options..." button
6. Add one of the DirectX level launch options specified below - be sure to include a space before the "-" and anything before it.

DirectX Level Launch Options

* -dxlevel 90 (DirectX v9.0)
* -dxlevel 81 (DirectX v8.1)
* -dxlevel 80 (DirectX v8.0)
* -dxlevel 70 (DirectX v7.0)

Force a Video Mode

Follow these instructions to configure your video mode and resolution before launching a game:
Important Note

If you are forcing a refresh rate on your system (this is not recommended), you will need to ensure that you specify the forced refresh rate in the launch options.

1. Open Steam
2. Go to the "My Games" tab
3. Right-click the game which needs to be reconfigured
4. Select "Properties" from the menu
5. Click the "Set launch options..." button
6. Add -gl at the end of the line, be sure to include a space before the "-" and anything before it.
7. Specify the appropriate Video Mode and Video Option switches from the lists below

Video Mode Launch Options

Use the -w # switch (where "#" is a number from the list below) to specify the display resolution:

* 640 (640x480) GoldSource Only
* 720 (720x576)
* 800 (800x600)
* 1024 (1024x768) - This mode offers the best performance for most cards
* 1152 (1152x864)
* 1280 (1280x1024) - This mode is optimal for high-end cards
* 1600 (1600x1200) - This mode requires a high-end monitor and a high-performance card


all this information can be found at:

http://support.steampowered.com/cgi...nMuc2VhcmNoX25sJnBfcGFnZT0x&p_li=&p_topview=1


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Also keep in mind the limitations of the card itself. While it can easily do 2048x1563 (I sooooooo wanna see the screen you use for that!) in 2D it may not be able to do that in 3D. Video cards have maximums for 2D and 3D which may be the limit you're running into.


----------



## baudmiksen (Jan 20, 2007)

hey there and thanks for the responses. i'm pretty sure my video card can handle those resolutions in 3d mode. i have a nvidia 7800gs, and an amd64 4000 with 2 gigs of ram. i've painstakingly tested every source engine game carefully following all the troubleshooting methods posted above. i've also tried need for speed most wanted and morrowind's oblivion with resolutions higher then 1600x1200 but have had no luck yet. the only way i can set the desktop to that resolution is be unchecking "hide modes this monitor will not support' in my videocard settings. i'm starting to think it might be related to the default driver for my monitor that windows installs. i'm not sure yet though, still troubleshooting...

I use my 19 inch screen for that resolution, as long as i set the dpi to like 150 or something i can read everything ok. i have a screenshot here somewhere...


----------



## baudmiksen (Jan 20, 2007)

sorry for the double post but i've made a slight development. it seems i can run open gl programs in 2048x1536 but i still haven't had any luck with anything in direct3d. i'm looking for something to test direct3d with. i used some screensavers that i have for opengl as well as FRAPS to tell what renderer(open gl or direct3d) it's using. not sure if that's useful at all...


----------



## baudmiksen (Jan 20, 2007)

someone suggested i also post me sys specs so here they are...sorry, its a triple post.

Manufacturer: 
Gigabyte GA-K8ns Ultra 939 Nforce3 250

Processor: 
AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 4000+, ~2.6GHz

Memory: 
2048MB RAM

Hard Drive: 
382 GB Total

Video Card: 
BFG NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GS OC [email protected] 480/1400

Monitor: 
19in Envision Flat CRT

Sound Card: 
SB Audigy 4 [9000]

Speakers/Headphones: 
Logitech 5.1 X-530

Keyboard: 
Logitech G15

Mouse: 
Razer Copperhead

PSU: BFG 650w

Operating System: 
Windows XP Professional x64 Edition (5.2, Build 3790) Service Pack 1 (3790.srv03_sp1_gdr.060315-1609)


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

is this your monitor if so it says its max resolution is 1600x1200.if thats the correct unit,and im not sure if it is,but that would be the problem trying to run a higher resolution than your monitors max.


----------



## baudmiksen (Jan 20, 2007)

pharoah said:


> is this your monitor if so it says its max resolution is 1600x1200.if thats the correct unit,and im not sure if it is,but that would be the problem trying to run a higher resolution than your monitors max.


you're right that is the max resolution posted on the manufacturers website, but, the monitor does indeed display resolutions higher then the manufacturers suggest. if i can force the desktop into a higher resolution then the manufacturers max, then games should as well, i'd think. they are displayed with the same frequency aren't they? what is preventing the games from doing so? thats why i think it's software related somehow, not the monitor, i know it displays higher resolutions then that, thats why i posted a screenshot to prove it. i can post whatever to remove doubt the desktop will hit 2048x1536. FRAPS on my lcd also says opengl programs such as my screensaver are running in 2048x1536. I only have the problem when i try to run direct3d games at that resolution or anything less then 1600x1200. that's why i think it might be driver related. the reported "supported" resolutions might be interfering with direct3d prgrms somehow. i'd think i'd be able to change some registry setting to support higher default resolutions. i'm just guessing and searching still though.


----------



## baudmiksen (Jan 20, 2007)

ok i figured it out. i used a program called powerstrip to write a custom driver for my monitor. now i can play in any resolution. thanks for trying to help everyone.


----------

